# Single Video: The Dead Sea Scrolls (funny)



## anotherlayer (Sep 14, 2020)

Ok, I was watching that latest video from Static in the Attic and it rolled on to the next in the YouTube fed "related videos". Eventually it wound up to this and I was only listening and I heard this guy start talking. I might be a little buzzed, but I dare you guys to watch a minute or two of this guy and the guy they interview at 14:35. Are these real people? There is no way these guys are not actors (and bad ones, at that). This is pure comedy.

Anyway, I dare you...

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-07-11 04:18:46Reaction Score: 1


Why does the first guy switch accents midway through? Right about the time he talks about putting on tea, his speech gets a bit more slurred.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-07-11 18:17:37Reaction Score: 2




Obertryn said:


> Why does the first guy switch accents midway through? Right about the time he talks about putting on tea, his speech gets a bit more slurred.


He adopts the southern drawl the longer he talks and by the end, he comes full circle and sounds like he's Jerry Lundergaard from the Fargo movie. These lines are great:

- "the inter convolutions of the scrolls were very tight".
- "i had to go to lunch that day".

He put a tea kettle on an oil burning stove and then left to go to lunch. Uhh... why would you leave these 2000 year old scrolls unattended with a kettle on the boil?


----------

